# racing at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys were racing at park lane this friday night april 13 at 7 pm were running skinny tjet, fat tire tjets, afx same body we been running . and next race on april 27th afx cars we will be running 1985 to present nascar bodys. bodys can be monte carlo,s , t-birds, buicks gn.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe if you check, Buick stopped running cars in NASCAR back in 1983, their for that body style is out. I will look for a Toyota Camery if thats ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That sux Swish wanted to run his Buick I guess it's not legal!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No the Buick is an 85


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

He should have run the Pontiac.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*buick*

yes the jl pullback buick body is a 1986 u can run it its good zoom we go HAHA VERB I LIKE THAT LOL.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Racin tonight!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there. Might have to borrow a car or 2 if possible...My crew chief Mr. Cole is mad at me for burning the tires off his cars lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Have fun guys, worked a bit late today and pooped. see those that can make it Sunday. PS Darrell, the Buick may be a 86 body, but Buick wasnt racing Nascar that year, 1983 was the last year, lol, you did say nascar bodies 1985 to current. I wasnt sayin anyone couldnt race the body, I was stating that Buick wsnt racing then, hope you can make it Sunday Nerf King, Zooooom we go


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike, had the pit crew working late to get some more cars tuned up for you. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fun times again had a good time get my butt kick again by AL, so good of a time that I was up 2am rebuilding a new car.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Mike, had the pit crew working late to get some more cars tuned up for you. Pat


Woohoo, I ran my 2 tjets last night and got spanked!!!!! Verb let me use one of his AFX cars that was a rocket ship. Some track time with that car will have good results.
Nice racing last night guys, especially the battle between Rick and Verb. Had a blast.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ya,in afx Verb and I ran side by side on red and blue for almost a whole heat,that was the highlight of my day!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think we all enjoyed watching that duel!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

So who won the AFX race?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Me by about a foot:wave:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Rick won by about two feet. Best race I have had with someone in a long while. After we went side by for the whole heat I did not care if I won or lost. Larry was in between us and swish was on yellow and there were times when we were 3 and 4 abreast for a few laps at a time. Great race and thanks to Park Lane and all the guys that have been showing up.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there a race this Friday?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes there is.


----------

